# HOBIE INTRODUCES THE MIRAGE REVOLUTION 11 AND QUEST 11



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

From kayak fishing magazine website......
http://www.kayakfishingmagazine.net...es-the-mirage-revolution-11-and-quest-11.html

The new 11' revolution picked up the iCast 2011 best boat award.
http://www.asafishing.org/newsroom/news_pr071411.html

I have a feeling these are going to be a popular boat in the creeks and estuaries...
Hull weight of 21KG - That's 25-30% lighter than the outbacks and 13" revos. Which would be much easier to handle.
Thoughts?

They Are Fast, Nimble, Short and Sweet: Hobie® Introduces the Mirage® Revolution® 11 and Quest 11

Oceanside, California - July 13, 2011 - Hobie Cat's popular Mirage Revolution 13 and Quest 13 now have little brothers, the Mirage Revolution 11 and Quest 11. With the same angler-friendly design, these shorter, lighter models cut through the water like knives through butter. They will be sure favorites for small to mid-size anglers looking to stalk fish with compact, lightweight and maneuverable fishing kayaks.

The Mirage Revolution 11 is powered by Hobie's patented MirageDrive® pedal system while the Quest 11 accommodates those who prefer to paddle. Fitting a niche that has long gone unanswered, they are first of their kind integrating the feel of longer touring kayaks with shorter more maneuverable river kayaks. They are proudly made in the U.S.A.

Both boats are fast and nimble, track straight and have a sharp turning radius. The cockpit areas include a large front hatch for storing plenty of gear as well as a center eight-inch round hatch. Two molded-in rod holders make trolling easy. Hobie's Livewell can be added into the trunk areas and can accommodate additional rod storage and live bait fishing. These kayaks will be favorites among anglers looking to fish shallow, fast moving water. But it does not stop there&#8230;they are equally as proficient in calm water and ocean waves. There is no learning curve on either boat. They do not use gas and they go places that powerboats cannot like rocky shallows, up narrow creek channels and over prop-snagging vegetation.

A series of fishing-friendly accessories makes it possible for anglers to customize and fit their own preferences. Hobie's Livewell has a high-flow, self-priming Attwood pump, a six volt sealed gel cell battery, adjustable drain and the capability of holding up to eight gallons of water. A Plug-In Hobie Trax "2" Cart with pneumatic wheels provides for easy rolling of heavy loads over rough terrain or soft sand. Turbo Fins can increase boat speed by over ten percent. New from Hobie&#8230;.the first ever Horizontal Rod Holder Kit that lets anglers in any kayak, Hobie or otherwise, store rods along either or both sides of their vessel. These are only a sampling of what is available.

Both kayaks are offered in a variety of color choices including Caribbean Blue, Red Hibiscus, Golden Papaya, Ivory Dune, and Olive. They are constructed of seamless rotomolded polyethylene hulls and are designed with open-deck construction. Two-piece paddles with fiberglass shaft and deluxe, padded back-support seatbacks are included with both models. They are easily transportable in the back of a pickup truck or on a roof rack. And, of course, both boats meet the National Marine Manufacturers Association certification requirements for flotation.

HOBIE MIRAGE REVOLUTION 11 The defining feature on the Mirage Revolution 11 is Hobie's patented MirageDrive. The self-centering padded pedals are connected to two underwater flippers, much like penguin wings; and are locked and unlocked from the kayak with the Click and Go system. Steering is controlled via oversized fingertip steering handle on the left side, making it easy to cast, hook, and land fish while maneuvering to that secret spot. 
Length: 11' 6"
Width: 29"
Hull Weight: 47 lbs.
MirageDrive Weight: 6.6 lbs.
Capacity: 300 lbs. 
Additional Standard Features: Oversized forward hatch. Two eight-inch Twist and Seal hatches. Two mesh-covered stowage pockets. On-deck receptacle with cap for optional accessories post or sail mast, dive flag, or nav-anchor light. Deluxe padded seatback with lumbar support. Two molded-in mid-boat carrying grips. Gear bucket. MSRP: USD $1749

HOBIE QUEST 11
Length: 11.1'
Width: 29"
Hull Weight: 47 lbs.
Capacity: 300 lbs. 
Additional Standard Features: "Easy Open" hinged hatch with access to large forward storage area. One eight-inch Twist and Seal hatch conveniently located in front of the seat. Aft room for second eight-inch optional hatch for additional storage. Adjustable foot braces for paddling leverage. Two mesh-covered stowage pockets. Two molded-in mid-boat carrying grips. Gear bucket. MSRP: USD $949


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the look of that revo. I already had the revo in mind as my next kayak, but given I spend most of my time in creeks and rivers this looks like a beautiful fit being slightly shorter and lighter.
Joel


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Even I would contemplatre a shorter revo..


----------



## Boosh (Jan 17, 2011)

I would be interested to know the speed difference between this and then existing revo. 1/2 meter in hull length has got to make a difference.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

YouTube sneak peek at the Revo 11


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I would be keen to see a mini adventure island.
The little revo looks pretty nice, would be keen to see how it would fair in some chop, it's speed and also the price tag.

Dan


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> YouTube sneak peek at the Revo 11


What's the go with the Rudder Handle??


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

mini-PA would be awesome. slightly narrower and about 3.5m long. reckon the market would be huge considering so many people avoid the PA due to its weight. dont necessarily need 6 rod holders in the sides either.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see one of these pocket rockets


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks great, I love the lower weight. When will the Sailing Scene boys have one so I can take it for a spin?

David


----------



## JET01 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm pretty dark. I rushed out and bought a revolution in April just before I went away for 4 months. I really wish I'd waited. The less weight is a massive plus for me with a dodgy back. I'd like to think the sales guys didn't know about this new release.
The only negative I can see is the lack of storage space behind the seat on the shorter yak. I have a live well on mine so I reckon it would get tight back there with gear and wheels etc. 
When are these available in australia?


----------

